# like Haydn but have trouble getting into Mozart



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Haydn is great, perhaps more conservative than Mozart, sorry for telling you this argument, than one might said why deprofundis , because i says so, Haydn is more focus, straight foward, Mozart ''trop de notes'' lol

Amadeus i'm sorry , i did ain't mean no harm , i'm an evil man, convinced me Mozart better than Haydn.

:tiphat:


----------

